# looking for a new cordless impact and drill combo



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

I have done thread searching on here been reading.....I want to know what the best for the money is:thumbsup:


have my eye on the dewalt but its only 12v............i have a milwalkie 14v that i like but the batteries are ready to RIP


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Makita... nuff sed, post boi!!!


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

My Biggest problem is my hand with the missing finger I have to be able to grip them...............I lost about 15% strength in that hand after lossing my number ten friend:laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

If I had to have a impact driver, I would get a Panasonic. Their drills are awesome too.


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> If I had to have a impact driver, I would get a Panasonic. Their drills are awesome too.


I've heard the same. And trust me OP, this man knows his tools. Or um, Festools. :whistling
Ive had the Ridgid Lithium impact for 6 months. No complaints. What is your current drill?
I try not to have too many chargers.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

We all know Warn waxes his green tools:whistling


I am ready to throw them all out and just start new......I like the bosh radio and the miwalkie.............but I do belive the makita is a good buy:clap:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Panasonics are heavy.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

For just a cordless drill, there is no better then the Festool one's. All their different chucks is what the real deal is.

For a matching impact driver and cordless drill, I would go for the Panny's.


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

I would look at that Panasonic. They make decent radios too! 
Seriously, I've heard they're pretty good.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

well I trust WARN:thumbup::thumbup: ANGUS is a mastic sniffer:laughing:....


I want to get new tools by next week may have to go buy them from a tool supply house. or from my buddy who is regional manager for a large tool company


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> For just a cordless drill, there is no better then the Festool one's. All their different chucks is what the real deal is.
> 
> For a matching impact driver and cordless drill, I would go for the Panny's.


My only problem with the festool is the power. I love my T-15, but it should be a little more powerful. A festool impact?
No, theyre not about power...


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

I only own two cordless tools, a Hilti 18 v hammerdrill and a Hilti 12 v impact driver, they do the job I need them to do, but I usually use either corded or air tools.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

Go for the "brushless" Makita Impact, 2 speed drill, and grab yourself a 1.5 amp battery or two to go with it. This way you can have the best of both worlds. It will be very light for the easy stuff and very strong for the heavy stuff.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

WarriorWithWood said:


> Go for the "brushless" Makita Impact, 2 speed drill, and grab yourself a 1.5 amp battery or two to go with it. This way you can have the best of both worlds. It will be very light for the easy stuff and very strong for the heavy stuff.


I like MAKITA is BLUE............I will look into GREEN as well


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

opiethetileman said:


> I like MAKITA is BLUE............I will look into GREEN as well


I don't think he's talking about Festool. 
:sad:


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

WarriorWithWood said:


> Go for the "brushless" Makita Impact, 2 speed drill, and grab yourself a 1.5 amp battery or two to go with it. This way you can have the best of both worlds. It will be very light for the easy stuff and very strong for the heavy stuff.



x2 on that one. Sounds like a great plan!


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Bosch...cuz it's not Makita..hehehe


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

tntservices said:


> bosch...cuz it's not makita..hehehe


_*
wrong!!*_


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

HandyHails said:


> _*
> wrong!!*_


No, I am pretty sure that Bosch is not Makita...I guess I could be wrong.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


TNTSERVICES said:


> No, I am pretty sure that Bosch is not Makita...I guess I could be wrong.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

next person who suggests another bewarned i will post a very bad picture:whistling:whistling


i think i just fixed that tech:jester:


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

man... the other day i bought the makita 1.5 kit. show up on site and start setting up to install door hardware. the tile guy was there early then all of a sudden left... next thing i know my drills are missing wtf??????


----------



## RhodesHardwood (Jun 28, 2010)

I like my Makita.


----------



## Repairman615 (Jan 10, 2011)

woodworkbykirk said:


> man... the other day i bought the makita 1.5 kit. show up on site and start setting up to install door hardware. the tile guy was there early then all of a sudden left... next thing i know my drills are missing wtf??????


 
what do they think?? ...That you wouldn't notice... that you wouldn't put 2 and 2 togather? 

If by some chance you miss placed them then I detract this comment, but...

I would collect on that, I would say you could figure out who it was and :boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing:


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

:jester:

read an earlier post by a certain tile guy:whistling


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

have to say by impressed with the set. Drill holes with the impact to see if it got hot. Went right thru. Mixed some thinset with the drill to see if it bogged down NO. this was not a full bucket but it was a good test.:thumbup:

So far the only thing i dont like is the charger needs wheels and there is a cooling fan on the charger that hums


----------

